# Jang In Mok



## leadleg (Dec 19, 2010)

I am sure it has been posted before but I would like to see any Info available for Jang In Mok.
 Searching the web I only find the same story over and over.The only organisation I see claiming lineage is the Chun Ki Association.
 I have seen two dates for him training with Takeda Sensei,those are 1927-1938, then another single date of 1943. 
 There is a story of him claiming to have seen Djn Choi in Japan.
 I am looking into this from an interest I have in the teacher of Dr.Cha Sok Park.
 Thanks


----------



## dortiz (Dec 19, 2010)

I never knew that either.Now that its brought up it explains why we worked the Japanese Jo. I still have the Tshirts that say Judo, Kendo, Hapkido & TKD before they morphed in to Yudo and Kumdo  ; )    
I too am very interested in what you find. I will check my History Of Hapkido By Dr. Kimm and see whats in there tonight as well.


----------



## leadleg (Dec 19, 2010)

I to have a form he taught with the middle staff,really does not seem Japanese to me though.
 Some of the HKD techniques from him were a bit different than some others I have seen, a lot of emphasis on not closing the hands. Also we trained in keeping the shoulders over the hips even on takedowns.But that could his Judo training.
 You and I know of each other, I met you in Chicago at the inst.course, and on another mess.board.


----------



## dortiz (Dec 21, 2010)

Per Dr. Kimms History Of Hapkido. Chapter 24: Hong Moo Hoe
Besides the teaching of Choi Young Sul, Chang In Mok also contributed the spread of this martial art to Korea.
Born in Shin Yong District, Yong Chun County in Northern Kyeong Sang Province on August 15th 1915. Went to japan in 1928 and began Daito-Ryu Jujitsu and finished all requirements on August 30,1938. Certificate from Matsuda Yutaka a student of Takeda Sokaku. He said his teacher told him of another Korean studying with Takeda but they never met until afterwards. It tells a story of them in Korea and he heard the sounds of the school and went over and met Choi Young Sul and they figured out they had both trained in the same art. This was 1956. 
In 1960 Chang In Mok was teaching in Daegu. Notable students were: Jang Seeung Ho, Song Joon Hwi, Choi Han YoungHur Il Woong abd Song Il Hun.
Song Il Hoon is the student of Chang who is actually leading the Hong Moo Hoe and continues to carry out the teachings of Chang In Mok.
This is the meat of it. Its a good read with more information.


----------



## mateo (Apr 22, 2011)

I remember being sceptical at first but Master Kimm's later publication, as mentioned earlier, "The History of Korea and Hapkido" has photographs of Master Jang In Mok in Japan and of his Daito-ryu certificates. Some of his students, like Choi Han Young, represent one of the very few lines of hapkido that does not trace its origins back to Master Choi Yong-Sul.

This US school traces this lineage: http://members.cox.net/jldavid/Web/new_page_3.htm

Still it seems that his influence was rather small on hapkido as a whole.

i believe that Jang did not claim to study with Takeda but rather Matsuda Yutaka, who was a student first of the man who later went by the name Doshin So and founded Shorinji Kempo and then later sought out Sokaku. But Jang learned from Matsuda. there are actuyally pictures of them together. The strange thing is that he seems to be able to document his training more definitively than the much more influencial Choi.

Jang once stated that he heard that there was a Korean studying under takeda but Jang did not know the Korean man's name.


----------



## Doomx2001 (Jun 14, 2011)

I just want to bump this thread to the top of list.
I think this is a very important question, one that needs answered soon while some of the old grandmasters of Hapkido and Korean martial arts are still alive.
This is a important part of Hapkido history, even though it is just a small piece.


----------



## iron_ox (Aug 26, 2011)

Choi Dojunim and GM Jang Im Mok knew each other VERY well.  There is no question as they were both teaching in Daegu.  I am hoping to explore this connection more this year when I go to Korea.


----------

